
Twitter must tackle trolls say police - alpine
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/twitter/9451514/Twitter-must-tackle-trolls-say-police.html
======
ColinWright
Reporter Pierce Gardner asked Will Rogers how he would deal with the Nazi
U-boats:

"Boil the ocean." said Rogers.

"But how would you do that?" asked Gardner.

Without a beat Rogers replied, "I'm just the idea man here. Get someone else
to work out the details."

It's easy enough to say that something must be done, and that the details are
then up to someone else.

------
alpine
There are a few choice quotes to pick from. My favourite is:

"If people come to us and say 'I am really upset, I've been offended, my life
has been made a misery and I want somebody to do something about it', then yes
the police should, whenever possible, try to help."

So, I'm wondering: how much of this is an example of the new intolerance to
freedom of speech in the UK and how much is due to newly created 'e-crime'
positions trying to justify their existance?

